# Cable....ehhh...no thanks



## justturnin (Aug 17, 2012)

My wife and I have been in talks of canceling out cable service. We ditched our home phone years ago and with all the cheapo options we are about to do the same with cable. We already cut back to strictly basic but still pay $75 a month. The only thing that has been stopping us in the kidos cartoons but I am finding alternatives to that. Here is an article I just found on it and it seems we are not the only house with this on their mind. 

Hope its ok to post this.

http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/the-exchange/cord-cutting-2-0-better-ways-ditch-cable-203407378.html

I have a PS3 from many years ago with Netflix and Hulu already installed and I have it connected to the internet so it may be our new cable box until it fries.

Does anyone else do this and if so was it hard or easy. My wife and I only watch a few shows and mostly news at night so I doubt it will be tough on us.


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 17, 2012)

Suzy and I ask our son Tucker (12) if we can use his x box to watch Netflix. It's fun to watch Suzy stumble around with the controls. I get 2 shows for the price of one. :davidguil:


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Aug 17, 2012)

Netflix Is All We Watch If We Watch TV, Minus The DVD's Ect.
I Haven't Seen A Commercial Is Almost 5 Years!

Mostly Can't Justify Paying For A Service That Advertises To Me, And Provides 80% Of Garbage Im Not Interested In Watching...

just think you'd have 75 more dollars to get woods and tools!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 17, 2012)

There ain't no news just propaganda. I haven't watched the nightly propaganda in years literally. We do have basic satellite I think we pay $35 or $39 mo. because we DVR auction type and picker and pawn shows and who-dunnit type shows but that's it. Never watch a commercial either. We netflix or dvr that's it. 

Wouldn't hurt our feelings one bit to do without video entertainment though.


----------

